# What Bunny things would YOU Put on your Corkboard?



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2010)

[align=center]




[/align] 
Copy this corkboard to your computer and attach your own pictures to it, then share it here!!! Clip art in most programs has lots of good push pins you can use!






____________________


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2010)

awww....  Nobody, yet?

Come on, all! I want to see your bulletin boards!!!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't have clipart so I did what I could on paint! 

Photobucket kinda messed it up too


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2010)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2010)

I will this weekend remind me.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 14, 2010)

Hay! This could be a great photo contest! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## usawan (Jul 16, 2010)

okay i couldn't resist making one of these...







jpeg compression ate it quite a bit... the japanese says 'DO YOUR BEST ! NI KYUU GET !' because my goal next year is to pass the level 2 of the language proficiency test...level 2 is considered fluent, passing level 1 is considered native level fluency.

this was fun :rofl:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 16, 2010)

That is awesome! I LOVE the shredded note!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 16, 2010)

Here are some pins and notes to use in gif and png formats


gif





























PNG format


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 18, 2010)

i am not computer literate and i dont know how to do this anyone care to give me instructions on how to do it?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 18, 2010)

ok so i did it under paint but it is so small when i upload it to photo bucket


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 18, 2010)

can you email it to me? [email protected]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 18, 2010)

or not...that email isn't working for me LOL let me pm you another one


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 19, 2010)

sent Minda!!!!!! thanks, if you could tell me what i did or didnt do i would appreciate it,lol.


----------

